# Could not create the Java Virtual Machine



## KaiooShin2509 (28. Jan 2008)

Habe ein Problem:

Wir haben eine Software in Java entwickelt, welche bereits ausgeliefert wurde. Java Version ist JDK 1.6.x
Entwickelt wurde das ganze in Eclipse Europe und anschließend mit JSmooth 0.9.7 in ein Executable verwandelt.
Die Software wird zusammen mit der passenden JRE verpackt und mit dem Installer von Nullsoft ausgeliefert. Bei unseren Testrechnern (ca. 15 Stück, WXP, W2000, mit Java, ohne Java, etc.) funktionierte alles einwandfrei.
Nun hat der Kunde das Problem, dass beim starten der *.exe der Fehler "Could not create the java virtual machine" auftritt. ;-( 

Jemand eine Idee was die Ursache sein könnte ?
Auf den Rechnern des Kunden ist auch nur WXP installiert, keine Besonderheiten.


----------



## DP (28. Jan 2008)

schau mal hier (zweites post): 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=333695


----------

